# Toontrack EZ Drummer 3



## jneebz (Apr 4, 2022)

Coming May 3rd:








EZdrummer 3


Drum production software for songwriters.




www.toontrack.com





Looking forward to this since I held off on SD3. Hopefully the drum sounds are less produced/compressed sounding. Other new features look great…


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 4, 2022)

I was just about to buy ezdrummer 2 used, but even with the discounted upgrade price it would be more expensive than to just buy ezd3 straight from toontrack. I guess I’ll wait.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 4, 2022)

Maybe SD4 is at the corner...


----------



## José Herring (Apr 4, 2022)

Been using EZDrummer the original for years and never upgraded. Loved it so much but it is sounding a bit dated. Looking forward to EZ3.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 4, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I was just about to buy ezdrummer 2 used, but even with the discounted upgrade price it would be more expensive than to just buy ezd3 straight from toontrack. I guess I’ll wait.


On the website there's a link to buy ezdrummer2 now with a free upgrade to 3 when it comes out, you don't have to wait.


----------



## gedlig (Apr 4, 2022)

Dammit, I got ezdrummer 2 in december 🤦‍♂️

Edit: though not a problem when I got it for really cheap on that couple of days deal. A good save on the new one.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 4, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> On the website there's a link to buy ezdrummer2 now with a free upgrade to 3 when it comes out, you don't have to wait.


I'm not going to pay 165€ for it, I'll wait for black friday, maybe not this year, but probably the next it will be -50%


----------



## davinwv (Apr 4, 2022)

The upgrade for EZD2 users is only $80.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 4, 2022)

I can get EZ3 for $79. Dude that's what the expansions use to cost. What a deal.


----------



## ennbr (Apr 4, 2022)

Talk about a shocker I switched to superior drummer and never upgraded my EZdrummer 1 didn't see the need so today I got the upgrade for EZ3 was only $79


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 4, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> Maybe SD4 is at the corner...


Unlikely. Took some years between EZ2 and SD3


----------



## ennbr (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm expecting an EZguitar next to finish out the set of instruments


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 4, 2022)

ennbr said:


> I'm expecting an EZguitar next to finish out the set of instruments


Then an EZ Song, that will take all these instruments and create a complete song.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 4, 2022)

ennbr said:


> Talk about a shocker I switched to superior drummer and never upgraded my EZdrummer 1 didn't see the need so today I got the upgrade for EZ3 was only $79


 Are you sure you will get it ? I logged in and don’t see that as a valid option with TOONTRACK’s upgrade to EZD3 
fwiw i have EZ1 and SD3 and SD2 in my account.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 4, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Are you sure you will get it ? I logged in and don’t see that as a valid option with TOONTRACK’s upgrade to EZD3
> fwiw i have EZ1 and SD3 and SD2 in my account.


When you add it to cart the upgrade will be the only option available to you.


----------



## zwhita (Apr 4, 2022)

Are there going to be EZX expansions exclusive to EZD3? I'm interested mostly in any new heavy rock and metal kits. Most of the existing EZX metal kits have not been satisfactory imo.


----------



## ennbr (Apr 4, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Are there going to be EZX expansions exclusive to EZD3?


the FAQ's on the Toontrack site says all new Expansions will only support EZD3 once released


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 4, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> Maybe SD4 is at the corner...





Braveheart said:


> Unlikely. Took some years between EZ2 and SD3


The other question is how do they improve SD3 significantly to make it worthwhile? SD3 is amazing


----------



## rollasoc (Apr 4, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Are you sure you will get it ? I logged in and don’t see that as a valid option with TOONTRACK’s upgrade to EZD3
> fwiw i have EZ1 and SD3 and SD2 in my account.


Off the site... Explicitly states Ezdrummer


----------



## ShidoStrife (Apr 4, 2022)

The bandmate feature looks very interesting. Upgrade price is very reasonable for the new features and SEVEN new kits.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 4, 2022)

rollasoc said:


> Off the site... Explicitly states Ezdrummer


I'm confused by this. I've had EZdrummer lite sitting in my account for years. 
It looks like I somehow qualify for a 72 euro upgrade (which is crazy cheap), but I'm not able to add to cart.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 4, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> The other question is how do they improve SD3 significantly to make it worthwhile? SD3 is amazing


I agree. I'm not expecting any upgrade, just the occasional update. But there is room for more SDX expansions.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 4, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> The other question is how do they improve SD3 significantly to make it worthwhile? SD3 is amazing


Very true - SD3 was the first to get a proper scalable retina UI and EZBass followed with the same look and feel.

EZDrummer has badly needed an overhaul and EZKeys will probably be next, but I don't know what I would add to SD3. I've never really felt it was missing anything, other than VST3 compatibility but this is coming in Q2.


----------



## ennbr (Apr 4, 2022)

R. Soul said:


> It looks like I somehow qualify for a 72 euro upgrade (which is crazy cheap), but I'm not able to add to cart.


I had to log into my account before it would let me add EZD3 to my cart at the $79 price


----------



## Quasar (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm considering this upgrade, mainly because of the new grid editor and the so-called Bandmate, which will attempt to come up with a groove outline for your dropped-in audio or MIDI file (I suppose by looking for transients?). If this works even halfway decently it would be waaay cool...

One question I have is whether it can be installed as a separate program from EZD2, or whether it nukes and replaces the older version, which could cause problems with DAW projects in which EZD2 settings need to be recalled.


----------



## ennbr (Apr 4, 2022)

Quasar said:


> One question I have is whether it can be installed as a separate program from EZD2, or whether it nukes and replaces the older version,


This is from the FAQ on the website


----------



## Quasar (Apr 4, 2022)

ennbr said:


> This is from the FAQ on the website


I missed that. Thanks much.


----------



## sumskilz (Apr 4, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Hopefully the drum sounds are less produced/compressed sounding.


They already have audio examples up on their website. They sound produced/compressed, even more so than the EZdrummer 2 stock sounds, which is what I would expect from Michael Ilbert. Plus, having "mix ready" sounds has always been Toontrack's overarching approach to EZdrummer. If you want raw, as in exactly how they were tracked, so that you can shape them yourself, then Superior Drummer 3 is the way to go. That said, some of the EZX expansions are certainly less produced/compressed in that they are tailored to genres that tend toward more organic drum sounds.

Accepting that the new stock sounds are produced/compressed, I think they sound pretty good, better than EZdrummer 2's main kit for my tastes.


----------



## musicalweather (Apr 4, 2022)

EZD3 certainly seems to come with some amazing new features. It almost looks to me as if they transferred many of the features in SD3 over to EZD. So, as an owner of SD3, I'm trying to decide whether to upgrade my EZD from 2 to 3. Will I really be gaining anything (besides the new kits)? Would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 4, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> They already have audio examples up on their website. They sound produced/compressed, even more so than the EZdrummer 2 stock sounds, which is what I would expect from Michael Ilbert. Plus, having "mix ready" sounds has always been Toontrack's overarching approach to EZdrummer. If you want raw, as in exactly how they were tracked, so that you can shape them yourself, then Superior Drummer 3 is the way to go. That said, some of the EZX expansions are certainly less produced/compressed in that they are tailored to genres that tend toward more organic drum sounds.
> 
> Accepting that the new stock sounds are produced/compressed, I think they sound pretty good, better than EZdrummer 2's main kit for my tastes. They look and sound like they might be based on the sounds from the Rooms of Hansa SDX, as in processed versions from the same recording session.


Good post and absolutely true. The produced/compressed sound OOTB is what the "EZ" means. If you want to design the sounds from scratch, then this is a limitation. If you want usable drum sounds without having to do too much of that work, then it's a feature. I'm in the latter camp, and (especially if you're willing to get a few EZX packs) there is enough variety and tweakability to more than cover the various ways conventional drum kits tend to sound most of the time in most genres.

I've shied away from SD, not just because of the price, but because of the apparent complexity. EZD, on the other hand is, well, easy, and I've never understood being overly fussy about the sonic nuances of instruments that go crash, bang and boom anyway. Call me old-fashioned that way.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 4, 2022)

Does someone remember if EZD1 was included with any version of Cakewalk Sonar?


----------



## sumskilz (Apr 4, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> EZD3 certainly seems to come with some amazing new features. It almost looks to me as if they transferred many of the features in SD3 over to EZD. So, as an owner of SD3, I'm trying to decide whether to upgrade my EZD from 2 to 3. Will I really be gaining anything (besides the new kits)? Would be interested in your thoughts.


Yeah, they've incorporated a lot of the features from SD3. I think the only thing you'd gain is the bandmate feature, if you're interested in that. I'm not, but that's because I'm a drummer. If you have the Rooms of Hansa SDX, I'm not sure if you'll be gaining much as far as sounds. The kits in EZdrummer 3 look like they're probably from the same recording sessions. Although not necessarily all the same kits from those sessions, it does look and sound like there is some overlap. Albeit, "mix ready" versions of them.


----------



## Fox (Apr 5, 2022)

I have EZD2 and got SD3 because of its editor. Wish I had waited for EZD3, but I needed to get some tracks done, so c'est la vie. 

I've grabbed this update as the bandmate feature will be quite handy for songwriting and arranging, even though I'm a drummer, especially when I'm songwriting while traveling. Also, the $80 upgrade is quite reasonable.


----------



## visiblenoise (Apr 5, 2022)

I think I'm getting the update too - I don't think they ever do any crazy sales, so I suspect this is probably as low price as it'll ever be for a while. And $80 is indeed reasonable to begin with.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 5, 2022)

visiblenoise said:


> I think I'm getting the update too - I don't think they ever do any crazy sales, so I suspect this is probably as low price as it'll ever be for a while. And $80 is indeed reasonable to begin with.


I agree that the upgrade price seems quite reasonable. Some companies play games with the pricing all the time. Without mentioning names, I bought a v1 of something, normally $249, for $99, and now they want $149 for the upgrade to v2. So IOW the strategy is to retrieve the discount on the back end. No thanks, though no complaints either because I'm happy about the sale to begin with.

Toontrack, I think, has essentially honest pricing, with maybe an occasional flash sale or a typical 30% off expansion packs or whatever during the holidays... I'm hoping some demos/walkthough videos appear before 5/3, but I'm virtually 100% certain now that I'm also going to get the upgrade.


----------



## MrCambiata (Apr 5, 2022)

The fact that they incorporated features from SD3 was an incentive to me and I preordered the upgrade without hesitation. The kits sound good and versatile also.


----------



## Hendrixon (Apr 6, 2022)

First glimpse of pre beta Superior Drummer 5! (yea apparently they skipped 4)


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 6, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I can get EZ3 for $79. Dude that's what the expansions use to cost. What a deal.


Thanks for the clarification. I don't have any Toontrack libraries, but this afternoon I received an email notice about EZD3. I looked at the site and created an account.
Therefore, if I purchase EZD2* before May 3, I will get EZD3 _for free_ when it's released? Whereas current owners of EZD2 (such as yourself) will have to lay out $79 for EZD3?

(*This will be the same price as purchasing EZD3 after May 3?)


----------



## Bereckis (Apr 6, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I don't have any Toontrack libraries, but this afternoon I received an email notice about EZD3. I looked at the site and created an account.
> Therefore, if I purchase EZD2* before May 3, I will get EZD3 _for free_ when it's released? Whereas current owners of EZD2 (such as yourself) will have to lay out $79 for EZD3?
> 
> (*This will be the same price as purchasing EZD3 after May 3?)


You buy the new version 3 and get version 2 in advance.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 6, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> You buy the new version 3 and get version 2 in advance.


Yay!
(Thanks--I'm a little slow on the uptake)


----------



## José Herring (Apr 6, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I don't have any Toontrack libraries, but this afternoon I received an email notice about EZD3. I looked at the site and created an account.
> Therefore, if I purchase EZD2* before May 3, I will get EZD3 _for free_ when it's released? Whereas current owners of EZD2 (such as yourself) will have to lay out $79 for EZD3?
> 
> (*This will be the same price as purchasing EZD3 after May 3?)


I'm an EZDrummer original owner. Thus my surprise. I waited so long to upgrade that the last time I checked I wasn't even being offered the EZ2 upgrade. So I'm actually shocked that I can get the EZ 3 upgrade for $79 dollars when for the last decade I wasn't even offered the EZ2 upgrade.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 6, 2022)

José Herring said:


> So I'm actually shocked that I can get the EZ 3 upgrade for $79 dollars when for the last decade I wasn't even offered the EZ2 upgrade.


I'd buy that fast, you never know when Toontrack pulls the rug, like they did when they removed the superior drummer 2->3 upgrade altogether


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 6, 2022)

$79 for 7 kits is hard to resist, 18GB for ED3 vs 3GB for ED2, substantial upgrade!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Apr 6, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> $79 for 7 kits is hard to resist, 18GB for ED3 vs 3GB for ED2, substantial upgrade!


that's a pretty good deal compared to IK's Modo Drum 1.5, 3 kits for 79€+VAT (almost 100€)


----------



## Quasar (Apr 6, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> that's a pretty good deal compared to IK's Modo Drum 1.5, 3 kits for 79€+VAT (almost 100€)


Bit of an apples and oranges comparison, but I agree that the EZD upgrade is clearly the better deal, and by some order of magnitude.


----------



## Dex (Apr 6, 2022)

Any word on new features in EZD3 that aren't in Superior Drummer 3 (yet)?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 7, 2022)

Dex said:


> Any word on new features in EZD3 that aren't in Superior Drummer 3 (yet)?


Bandmate


----------



## Markastellor (Apr 7, 2022)

This looks like a no brainer to me. I'll be getting the upgrade.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 7, 2022)

I wonder how the bandmate feature would fare when fed some orchestral or soundtrack or electronic style music.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 7, 2022)

Went for the update, seemed no reason not to. wondering what i
this might mean for Superior Drummer’s next incarnation? Will it incorporate the new EZ stuff, bandmate, groove management, articulation control, whatever else, but have more control over mix/more kits/layering or soemthjng?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 7, 2022)

Soundhound said:


> Went for the update, seemed no reason not to. wondering what i
> this might mean for Superior Drummer’s next incarnation? Will it incorporate the new EZ stuff, bandmate, groove management, articulation control, whatever else, but have more control over mix/more kits/layering or soemthjng?


Took years after EZD 2 to get SD 3, so don't count on SD 4 anytime soon...


----------



## carlc (Apr 7, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I'd buy that fast, you never know when Toontrack pulls the rug, like they did when they removed the superior drummer 2->3 upgrade altogether


I agree. I was pissed when Toontrack did that. I wasn't keeping up with email at the time and they provided a fixed time window to purchase upgrades. After that, SD2 users like myself only had the option to purchase SD3 at FULL PRICE. It was ridiculous. It significantly changed my opinion of the company and I have not been a fan or promotor since that time. I am still sitting on licenses for the original EZ Drummer and for SD2, and was very surprised to see that I qualified for EZ Drummer 3 upgrade pricing. Maybe it's time to get back in?

EDIT: Corrected my comment above regarding the time window


----------



## carlc (Apr 7, 2022)

ennbr said:


> the FAQ's on the Toontrack site says all new Expansions will only support EZD3 once released


Yes, Toontrack will drop support so fast for their current user base, it will make your head spin. You generally have to keep pace with their upgrades or get left behind.


----------



## GtrString (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m so happy with SD3, that I can’t imagine using anything else. But I will upgrade when ever SD4 comes out, maybe with some of these features. Still Toontrack could leave it alone for 30 years, and I wouldn’t care.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 7, 2022)

carlc said:


> they provided a very narrow time window to purchase upgrades.


15 months - September 2017 to 31 December 2018. I don't disagree that it was a shitty move to discontinue the upgrade but the window wasn't _that_ narrow.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 7, 2022)

I got burned on not upgrading EZD ———-> EZD2 so I made sure to upgrade to SD3 when it was released.
I think Toontrack realizes now how many users they alienated with their upgrade policies so allowing EZ users to take advantage of this EZ3 upgrade is imo kind of an attempt to rectify this without totally backpedaling the previous policy and I applaud this(yes I will upgrade!)
Hopefully they see how many EZD users take advantage of their softening of their upgrade policy and figure a way to offer an olive branch to SD2 users who missed the previous upgrade deadline.


----------



## MusicStudent (Apr 7, 2022)

How about the Toontracks EZKeys 1 ----> 2 upgrade? Would love to hear if anyone has the backstory.


----------



## carlc (Apr 7, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> 15 months - September 2017 to 31 December 2018. I don't disagree that it was a shitty move to discontinue the upgrade but the window wasn't _that_ narrow.


Fair enough, I didn't have the dates. I went back just now and found my support request with Toontrack. I sent it as a "pre-sales" ticket when I was trying to purchase an SD3 upgrade in February 2019 and wasn't able to find it to add to my cart. I was legitimately confused and apparently, the email explaining the limited time window for upgrade went to spam or wasn't sent to me. I didn't even imagine that the upgrade possibility would be timebound. Toontrack sales support would not budge, which is their prerogative.


----------



## ohernie (Apr 7, 2022)

There was plenty of warning. Most companies re-open the window and allow upgrades at some point. If you've hung out here for awhile you know that if you think you might need it and you want it at a sale price and it comes from Toontrack, or Indiginus, for that matter, you better buy it now. It's nature's way of balancing out Sampletekk <g>.


----------



## carlc (Apr 7, 2022)

ohernie said:


> There was plenty of warning. Most companies re-open the window and allow upgrades at some point. If you've hung out here for awhile you know that if you think you might need it and you want it at a sale price and it comes from Toontrack, or Indiginus, for that matter, you better buy it now. It's nature's way of balancing out Sampletekk <g>.


I had invested just over $1200 into their ecosystem at that point with the core products, EZX & SDZ expansions, and MIDI packs. I know others had invested significantly more. Admittedly, I missed the warning. At that time I was more focused on recording and less focused on plugin acquisition and online forums. That window, however, has still not re-opened. While I cannot upgrade from SD2 to SD3 today, I can upgrade from Komplete 2 to Komplete 13 for a fair price, or from DP1 to DP11, etc., etc. Toontrack made a choice regarding how they would treat their existing customers, and I just happen to be one person that disagrees with their choice.


----------



## ohernie (Apr 7, 2022)

carlc said:


> ... I just happen to be one person that disagrees with their choice.


Don't get me wrong, that makes at least two of us. Businesses grow and circumstances change. I held off on the upgrade because I couldn't justify it at the time. Knowing from my EZD experience that there would never again be an upgrade path did not tip the scale, the money just wan't there. Don't know if I could justify SD3 today. That doesn't mean that a year from now I won't decide it's time to pick it up.

Hopefully someday they will understand that the money they make on SD3 itself is nothing compared to all the SD3 only expansions they won't sell. By not offering an upgrade path they have voluntarily constrained the size of their market.


----------



## rollasoc (Apr 8, 2022)

ohernie said:


> Don't get me wrong, that makes at least two of us. Businesses grow and circumstances change. I held off on the upgrade because I couldn't justify it at the time. Knowing from my EZD experience that there would never again be an upgrade path did not tip the scale, the money just wan't there. Don't know if I could justify SD3 today. That doesn't mean that a year from now I won't decide it's time to pick it up.
> 
> Hopefully someday they will understand that the money they make on SD3 itself is nothing compared to all the SD3 only expansions they won't sell. By not offering an upgrade path they have voluntarily constrained the size of their own market.


Your best bet, is to wait for SD4 and hope they offer a SD2 to 4 upgrade. Like they are offering a EXD 1 to 3 one.....

But agree, they made a lot of people angry and lost customers when they dropped the SD2 upgrade option.


----------



## davidson (Apr 8, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> How about the Toontracks EZKeys 1 ----> 2 upgrade? Would love to hear if anyone has the backstory.


Hopefully they'll update ezmix first, the UI is fkn terrible, it'd fit on a postage stamp!


----------



## Mornats (Apr 9, 2022)

EZDrummer was my first ever sample library! I was recommended it to help with my bass guitar playing and this all just bloomed from there. I also remember when EZDrummer came out and how much it blew me away with the edit play style feature. I even head the nerve to recommend it to my dad (a drummer since the 60s)!

I bought the upgrade to 3 because:
a) 7 kits plus a bunch of new midi for £60 is rather good value. I like the sound of the tight room kits as I'm listening to a lot of Kiasmos, Gidge and other Scandi (sorry for using "Scandi") type ambient music.
b) I've never managed to get into a rhythm quick enough for tap to find to be effective so I like the step sequencer option.
c) Grid editor, oh yes please! Lovely jubbly.
d) Follow bandmate. I'm itching to chuck in some Infundibilum madness into it just to mess with its head to see what it comes up with.

So that was money I'd said I wouldn't spend and I felt pressured into it due to their limited upgrade policy. Buy it cheaper before release, then it gets a bit more expensive, then the upgrade option disappears. I hate that and I had some buyer's regret after because of it. But at least I won't get locked out of future EZX releases too.

So I then listened to the demos of the Dream Pop EZX as it's on special this weekend for £30. The name gave the impression it would be samey pop drums but it's actually a decent selection of kits that suit the type of music I have in my head right now. More money I'm not meant to be spending on sample libraries! Argh! Not even the Spitfire 50% off tempted me and I had a few things on my list!


----------



## spicemix (Apr 24, 2022)

I have a policy of never pre-ordering anything but then again Toontrack has a history of rarely doing sales and abandoning upgrade paths as mentioned. So I blew the $80 as I have a bunch of the EZ2 EZXs and while I've almost never used this (or Superior, which I had long ago and never upgraded), if I ever do start using it I will want the latest and greatest. Seems for my case this was a better buy than Superior. If I want real drums I saddle up and wail on real drums, so why mess with Superior.

Listening to the new EZ3 sound examples, I somewhat cringe at the choices. The cymbals sound like heavy Paiste sigs, with these bell-like moon rides, and somewhat piffely hats. The snares have the bottoms and the wires too loose for my tastes, sounds like heads or bigfats on top as well at times. Not finessy or crisp tones, more heavy kind of brutal tones.

It's very close-mic'd sound but still sort of indirect at the same time, if you see what I mean. The transients don't cut particularly but the space is closed down, perhaps for noise reduction. Ends up kinda polished but disjointed for an open arrangement. Will work with a big guitar wash soaked over it but then again anything would. Seems they are mostly thinking hard rock, while Addictive Drums has some interesting other genres, with their own sonic compromises.

OK OK I will stick with real drums when I can afford the time and maybe this or the older EZXes can serve as a quickstart or upgrade of other MIDI drums that come in. The songwriting features are interesting, like Logic Drummer, may provide ideas.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 24, 2022)

Can anyone comment on the generative capabilities of the Toontrack drums? Recently picked up Jamstix, which is incredible for creating drum grooves. Curious how EZD/SD stack up in that regard.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 30, 2022)

Not long until release now and Toontrack did a live walkthrough on Youtube: 

Lots of good info in there but it's an hour and a half long. One interesting bit of info is that you can drag and drop external samples onto the drumkit and make your own custom kits. I doubt it will do round robins but I already have plans for throwing in some Maschine kit sounds and making the most of the midi mangling capabilities.



Trash Panda said:


> Can anyone comment on the generative capabilities of the Toontrack drums? Recently picked up Jamstix, which is incredible for creating drum grooves. Curious how EZD/SD stack up in that regard.


It's not really generative, if I understand what you mean by that. It won't create new midi patterns/loops from scratch. What it does is use and manipulate existing midi. You can grab a midi drum loop and adjust how frequent the kick, snare and hi-hats are hit. It analyses the midi library to find out what type of grooved drummers would use on these drums and uses that to determine how to add or subtract the hits. You can also grab a part from one midi file and add it to another. For example, grab a cowbell midi line and say you want it in your death metal loop. You can add humanisation to the midi too, which would be most useful on any midi created using the grid editor.

To find appropriate midi you can tap out a beat, use a step sequencer to create a beat or drag in audio or midi for other instruments (bass, guitar, keys, other) and it will look at your drum loop midi library and will find a groove that matches the groove of your dragged-in file. Your midi library will consist of the midi that comes with EZDrummer, any EZDrummer midi packs or midi included in the add-on drumkits (EZX's). I'm not sure if it looks at third party midi or not.


----------



## spicemix (May 1, 2022)

It took them a few years to catch up to Logic Drummer on the generative side, but they've got it now, and arguably better (we'll see). Logic's use of the XY pad is pretty cool...Logic looks like it's been intended to move to iPad at some point and maybe that will be 10.8 or 11. Of course, Logic is more integrated with itself and you use only one editor for everything, on an aligned timeline.

The thing about limiting the external samples is a cripple to protect Superior. Otherwise I'd make EZ Drummer patches with round robins and dynamic layers and there'd be no point to Superior. But if you're using the generative functions of EZ it makes it harder to use the sounds of Superior. Everything wants to be integrated but companies want product lines rather than integrated wholes if they are pricing per product. So divisions and cripples get added in.

I think they will index the entire 3rd party MIDI library for the search engine for all use cases. He wasn't clear on that in the video and blew the direct question. But I would think they'd do it. They would need the technology present just for MIDI-based Bandmate and there's no reason to cripple that away as Superior doesn't do any of this as far as I know.

I'm somewhat iffy still on this product as it is a bit of a learning curve and it's off in its own world and doesn't integrate so easily with all my other drum sounds like Addictive. If it triggered external sounds without dragging out the MIDI that would be terrific, but again, they want a product line of sound expansions and that feature would undercut that. There's also a bit of a technical issue doing that with the MIDI routing.

So you have to get the groove you want fully inside EZD and then customize it out in the DAW if you want 3rd party sounds in all their glory. But the sounds you're working with heavily influence the playing decision so that idea has its own problems. Adding simple one-shots only eases that issue a little (consider all the articulations of a hat). Ideal would be Superior getting all of these features to remove any need for crippling.


----------



## Mornats (May 1, 2022)

To be fair to Toontrack the dude did mention a couple of times that EZ couldn't do certain things because it would remove the need for Superior. It sucks as a combination of both products would be amazing. I guess that pulling in single shots to edit the groove to suit the sounds then pulling the midi into your DAW to trigger all the round robins could work. Well, assuming you're triggering a sampler that handles RRs.


----------



## Quasar (May 1, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I’m so happy with SD3, that I can’t imagine using anything else. But I will upgrade when ever SD4 comes out, maybe with some of these features. Still Toontrack could leave it alone for 30 years, and I wouldn’t care.


I don't have SD ( already bought in on EZD3), but this is a good general rule for any music software. If you buy and use something for what can do now, there needn't be worry about either keeping pace or getting left behind. If you like a sound or a workflow today, it will function equally well tomorrow.

Yeah, eventually OS's and hardware change to the point where a given software may become obsolete, but this is generally years down the road and is not unique to the digital domain. Your flashlight, toaster or task chair eventually wears out too. EZD2 won't be any less worthwhile than it currently is solely because you won't be able to continue to get new expansion packs for it.


----------



## Kevin63101 (May 1, 2022)

I have SD3 and EZD2. Rarely open EZD2.

The new EZD3 Bandmate feature seemed worth paying the upgrade price (plus I'll 3 EZD3 new core libraries). Eventually bandmate will show up in SD4, but who knows how many years until that is released? I'd be surprised if SD4 comes out this year.


----------



## spicemix (May 1, 2022)

Well it certainly motivates buying their EZX expansions. Of the nine I already have, I highly recommend Custom Shop. But only if you like drums.

If they do a 3/$100 deal at some point maybe I'd get some of the newer ones. The EZD3 factory set covers the basics though, and you can do a lot of the rest with processing. The electronic ones are interesting. The Richard Divine is typically weird. Dream Pop is a popular one that's pretty good. Some of the older ones may sit in an open mix better than these pushier new ones be aware. They demo poorly but mix well.


----------



## StillLife (May 1, 2022)

SD3 is my favorite drum software, and still I bought EZ3. Relatively cheap access to the Hansa-sound, indeed even easier to get good sounding results out than sd3, band mate might be a good fit for my workflow (writing on guitar or piano and then trying to find a groove to go with what I wrote), and I am really enthousiatic about the smaller details, like the abillity to easily add ghost notes to the snare, and the step sequencer in tap to find. The software might be more advanced than sd3’s, even though it’s less versatile. 70 euro’s is not too expensive for adding more possibilities to have a good drum track, I gathered. And maybe EZ3 will fulfill my drum needs completely so I can sell SD3?


----------



## StillLife (May 1, 2022)

spicemix said:


> Well it certainly motivates buying their EZX expansions. Of the nine I already have, I highly recommend Custom Shop. But only if you like drums.
> 
> If they do a 3/$100 deal at some point maybe I'd get some of the newer ones. The EZD3 factory set covers the basics though, and you can do a lot of the rest with processing. The electronic ones are interesting. The Richard Divine is typically weird. Dream Pop is a popular one that's pretty good. Some of the older ones may sit in an open mix better than these pushier new ones be aware. They demo poorly but mix well.


Yep, custom shop is sheer brilliance. I thought about buying the newish Singer-songwriter, UK pop and Pop-punk, but I think I just wait to see if I really need any more drum sounds with custom and the three Hansa-kits that come with ez3 in the bag already (plus some older ones I own). Might be wiser to invest in some of their midi packs.


----------



## danielh02 (May 1, 2022)

spicemix said:


> It took them a few years to catch up to Logic Drummer on the generative side, but they've got it now, and arguably better (we'll see). Logic's use of the XY pad is pretty cool...Logic looks like it's been intended to move to iPad at some point and maybe that will be 10.8 or 11. Of course, Logic is more integrated with itself and you use only one editor for everything, on an aligned timeline.


I think the difference is that Logic will create new MIDI on the fly according to the parameters (X-Y pad) you give it. EZD3 will find matching MIDI from your existing loops pool only. It won't generate MIDI on it's own. So, according to what was said in the video, the more MIDI loops/packs you have, the more options are available to the bandmate "AI"...


----------



## sumskilz (May 1, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> I think the difference is that Logic will create new MIDI on the fly according to the parameters (X-Y pad) you give it. EZD3 will find matching MIDI from your existing loops pool only. It won't generate MIDI on it's own. So, according to what was said in the video, the more MIDI loops/packs you have, the more options are available to the bandmate "AI"...


Unless my recollection of the video is totally off, EZD3 does generate kick drum MIDI based on the transients of the user-inputted audio or MIDI, which replaces the kick drum MIDI in the existing loop. They showed switching between the generated kick MIDI and the original MIDI from the loop.


----------



## danielh02 (May 1, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> Unless my recollection of the video is totally off, EZD3 does generate kick drum MIDI based on the transients of the user-inputted audio or MIDI, which replaces the kick drum MIDI in the existing loop. They showed switching between the generated kick MIDI and the original MIDI from the loop.


Ah, got it. I whipped through the video pretty quickly!


----------



## spicemix (May 1, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> I think the difference is that Logic will create new MIDI on the fly according to the parameters (X-Y pad) you give it. EZD3 will find matching MIDI from your existing loops pool only. It won't generate MIDI on it's own. So, according to what was said in the video, the more MIDI loops/packs you have, the more options are available to the bandmate "AI"...


They both work more or less the same, the Logic XY-pad is a UI thing that EZD uses a few knobs to represent instead. The loops they have in the brain of this have _all_ the notes at once (upper right corner in Logic, knobs dimed in EZD) and the lower settings take notes away from those patterns as the pad or knobs are eased off.

So yes, the whole thing is based on preprogrammed loop libraries, in both cases. Otherwise it would just be random notes. Maybe you could have a GPT3-like generative model where a (authentic, not marketing) neural network can be trained from thousands of loops to generate new ones that sound human from scratch, but I truly doubt these companies are there yet, when this subtractive model is so easily done and constrained to things that make sense. In that case I doubt they add new notes to added 3rd party MIDI...the sound packs just have additional max'ed out loops to subtract from.

But I don't actually know the details of how either system was built. This is just what makes sense from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Mornats (May 1, 2022)

Whilst EZX's are being mentioned, did you know that some of the drums in their Kicks and Snares EZX were recorded in Air Studios? I don't think they said which room but I have a hazy memory of seeing a photo of a drum booth in a hall that may have been Air.

Edit: This is the blurb from their website about Air: "Undoubtedly one of the world’s most classic studios. The impeccable acoustics in this hall-like room are spot on for drums. For this session, the drums were screened off for even more variation."


----------



## Kevin63101 (May 1, 2022)

Mornats said:


> Whilst EZX's are being mentioned, did you know that some of the drums in their Kicks and Snares EZX were recorded in Air Studios?."


They used 8 studios for "kick and snares" EZX expansion. Not sure if theres a way to tell which ones are Air London.

The Eddie Krammer Legacy of Rock SDX was also recorded in Air and one of my favorites.


----------



## Kevin63101 (May 1, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> Unless my recollection of the video is totally off, EZD3 does generate kick drum MIDI based on the transients of the user-inputted audio or MIDI, which replaces the kick drum MIDI in the existing loop. They showed switching between the generated kick MIDI and the original MIDI from the loop.


Very excited about Bandmate as I have well more than half of their midi grooves and kick is the most common element I modify on existing midi. 

Curious how (or if) bandmate will work with modifying user created midi from edrums or keyboard or 3rd party midi. At minimum, I would think you could cut/paste AI generated kick patterns onto another midi track. Exciting possibilities.


----------



## Mornats (May 1, 2022)

Kevin63101 said:


> They used 8 studios for "kick and snares" EZX expansion. Not sure if theres a way to tell which ones are Air London.
> 
> The Eddie Krammer Legacy of Rock SDX was also recorded in Air and one of my favorites.


I don't own this EZX but my snooping around it makes me think that each studio is presented as a separate kit:

*



*


----------



## Kevin63101 (May 1, 2022)

Cool. Kicks and Snares on my wishlist along with a few other EZX expansions.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 1, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Does someone remember if EZD1 was included with any version of Cakewalk Sonar?


Sonar came with XLN's Addictive Drummer. Similar product. I actually tend to use it more than EZD, but that is because I find it easier.


----------



## Hendrixon (May 2, 2022)

Mornats said:


> Lots of good info in there but it's an hour and a half long.



Its an hour and a half because Billy Gibbons there is trying hard to be funny...


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 2, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> Its an hour and a half because Billy Gibbons there is trying hard to be funny...


I think the key words here is "trying hard". That video could have been much more shorter, on point and engaging by skipping that "forced humor" parts that fell flat for me for the most part and even ackward by moments. Not the best marketing strategy if not done properly. 

But if you can make abstraction of this and only focus on the technical parts, there's good infos in there. As a owner of EZD2, I'm looking forward for it mainly for long term support (no more expension release for EZD2) and Bandmate, although I suspect this will work better for typical song music than more cinematic music, but will see.


----------



## Double Helix (May 2, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> . . .But if you can make abstraction of this and only focus on the technical parts, there's good infos in there.


^^this^^
The video would be *maybe* 35-40 minutes of helpful information


----------



## Hendrixon (May 2, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> But if you can make abstraction of this and only focus on the technical parts, there's good infos in there.


I broke down after 20min. seriously  
Maybe they think it took them 8 year to update an app, so what is 90 minutes to waste to their customers. and that's just an overview, you just wait for the in depth tutorials

I agree 30-35 minutes WITH jokes could cover this whole video.
WITH the beard


[really, 8 years? SpaceX launched the first successful Falcon 1 after 6 years💅]


----------



## Kevin63101 (May 2, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> ^^this^^
> The video would be *maybe* 35-40 minutes of helpful information


Jump to the one hour mark about new Bandmate feature. Hang in there for 7 minutes.


----------



## Casiquire (May 2, 2022)

Quasar said:


> Good post and absolutely true. The produced/compressed sound OOTB is what the "EZ" means. If you want to design the sounds from scratch, then this is a limitation. If you want usable drum sounds without having to do too much of that work, then it's a feature. I'm in the latter camp, and (especially if you're willing to get a few EZX packs) there is enough variety and tweakability to more than cover the various ways conventional drum kits tend to sound most of the time in most genres.
> 
> I've shied away from SD, not just because of the price, but because of the apparent complexity. EZD, on the other hand is, well, easy, and I've never understood being overly fussy about the sonic nuances of instruments that go crash, bang and boom anyway. Call me old-fashioned that way.


SD3 is very easy to use (i don't know much about drums!) and not only does it come with plenty of mixed presets already, you can use EZ drum packs with SD3 as well.


----------



## sean8877 (May 2, 2022)

Kevin63101 said:


> Jump to the one hour mark about new Bandmate feature. Hang in there for 7 minutes.



Wow that guy is really annoying. Psyched for EZ 3 though.


----------



## Quasar (May 2, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> SD3 is very easy to use (i don't know much about drums!) and not only does it come with plenty of mixed presets already, you can use EZ drum packs with SD3 as well.


Excited about EZD3 tomorrow! Yeah, I don't know about drums either. Like many non-drummers here I would guess, I've gotten a crude education about kick-&-snare patterns, hi-hats, some of the basic ideas about how drummers tend to approach playing real-word drums in various styles. But it's not the same rapport as with melodic instruments, notes and scales. Not even close.

Even if SD is easy, it's still pricey. I think the crossgrade from EZD is $319 US or something... Maybe if they ever offer a sale that's too good to refuse, but it doesn't feel like a pressing need, and it may well offer more user control than I would know how to effectively utilize.


----------



## Quasar (May 2, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> Wow that guy is really annoying. Psyched for EZ 3 though.


LOL yeah, but I actually stuck it out through the whole thing anyway.


----------



## kgdrum (May 2, 2022)

Quasar said:


> Excited about EZD3 tomorrow! Yeah, I don't know about drums either. Like many non-drummers here I would guess, I've gotten a crude education about kick-&-snare patterns, hi-hats, some of the basic ideas about how drummers tend to approach playing real-word drums in various styles. But it's not the same rapport as with melodic instruments, notes and scales. Not even close.
> 
> Even if SD is easy, it's still pricey. I think the crossgrade from EZD is $319 US or something... Maybe if they ever offer a sale that's too good to refuse, but it doesn't feel like a pressing need, and it may well offer more user control than I would know how to effectively utilize.


If you buy EZD2 (ends today) $179 you get EZD3 for free.


----------



## Quasar (May 2, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> If you buy EZD2 (today) $179 you get EZD3 for free.


Already have EZD2 and ordered EZD3 almost immediately after the announcement. We were talking about SD3, and why or why not we might want that... For me, for now at least, EZD is plenty, though I can certainly understand why people might want some the the much more granular control SD3 offers.


----------



## kgdrum (May 2, 2022)

Quasar said:


> Already have EZD2 and ordered EZD3 almost immediately after the announcement. We were talking about SD3, and why or why not we might want that... For me, for now at least, EZD is plenty, though I can certainly understand why people might want some the the much more granular control SD3 offers.


OK my bad,wasn’t paying attention.
I think Toontrack realizes the policy alienated a ton of customers and hopefully they will address this one day.


----------



## Casiquire (May 2, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> Its an hour and a half because Billy Gibbons there is trying hard to be funny...


Yeah i couldn't make it far into the video lol!


Quasar said:


> Excited about EZD3 tomorrow! Yeah, I don't know about drums either. Like many non-drummers here I would guess, I've gotten a crude education about kick-&-snare patterns, hi-hats, some of the basic ideas about how drummers tend to approach playing real-word drums in various styles. But it's not the same rapport as with melodic instruments, notes and scales. Not even close.
> 
> Even if SD is easy, it's still pricey. I think the crossgrade from EZD is $319 US or something... Maybe if they ever offer a sale that's too good to refuse, but it doesn't feel like a pressing need, and it may well offer more user control than I would know how to effectively utilize.


Ah i didn't realize the price difference. 

The nice thing about the whole series is that I can find a groove to use as a starting point and then change everything to fit the music. I don't see very much that you can do in SD3 but not EZD3 so... not a bad choice


----------



## carlc (May 2, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> Wow that guy is really annoying. Psyched for EZ 3 though.


I guess this was a live steam, so lots of unscripted rambling. Hopefully Toonrtrack follows up with some succinct well-edited training videos.


----------



## Quasar (May 2, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> OK my bad,wasn’t paying attention.
> I think Toontrack realizes the policy alienated a ton of customers and hopefully they will address this one day.


I hear what you mean, but OTOH they've made the upgrade to EZD3 (or purchasing EZD for the 1st time to get v3) quite attractive, offering what appear to be some major feature additions at a relatively inexpensive price. I was attracted to the offer and hardly had to think twice...

...Comparing that to the way IKM handled the MODO Bass 2 upgrade, which only made me happy to stay with MODO Bass 1.


----------



## kgdrum (May 2, 2022)

Quasar said:


> I hear what you mean, but OTOH they've made the upgrade to EZD3 (or purchasing EZD for the 1st time to get v3) quite attractive, offering what appear to be some major feature additions at a relatively inexpensive price. I was attracted to the offer and hardly had to think twice...
> 
> ...Comparing that to the way IKM handled the MODO Bass 2 upgrade, which only made me happy to stay with MODO Bass 1.


Well that’s kind of what I mean, I suspect this is Toontracks way of avoiding the same kind of p.r. nightmare that the earlier upgrade transitions created.
Who knows may at some point they might decide to have an upgrade sale ,they have to know there’s some serious 💰💰 available if they ever decided to do this.


----------



## sean8877 (May 2, 2022)

carlc said:


> I guess this was a live steam, so lots of unscripted rambling. Hopefully Toonrtrack follows up with some succinct well-edited training videos.


Yes true, I was probably being a little harsh but I was finding it hard to watch because of the rambling. Wish they would've posted something more concise but I guess we get to see the real thing tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Quasar (May 2, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Well that’s kind of what I mean, I suspect this is Toontracks way of avoiding the same kind of p.r. nightmare that the earlier upgrade transitions created.
> Who knows may at some point they might decide to have an upgrade sale ,they have to know there’s some serious 💰💰 available if they ever decided to do this.


I'm sure they know that many want this and they crunch the numbers. But they have always stressed the idea that SD isn't an upgrade or a "pro" version of EZD, but a different product line created for a different kind of use case.

I've only used EZD, but based on that and reading/watching some SD material, there is a legitimate case to be made for this claim IMHO.


----------



## carlc (May 2, 2022)

Quasar said:


> I'm sure they know that many want this and they crunch the numbers. But they have always stressed the idea that SD isn't an upgrade or a "pro" version of EZD, but a different product line created for a different kind of use case.
> 
> I've only used EZD, but based on that and reading/watching some SD material, there is a legitimate case to be made for this claim IMHO.


I happen to own both because when I went to buy SD2, it was slightly cheaper (with the sales at that particular time) to purchase EZD (v1) first, then purchase the upgrade to SD2. The nice side effect of that is having licenses for both in my account. As irritated as I was with the previous SD3 upgrade policy, the EZD v3 upgrade was too good to pass up. I'm hoping that even if there is no upgrade from SD2 to SD4 when it is eventually released, there will at least be an upgrade path from EZD v3 to SD4.


----------



## Casiquire (May 2, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Well that’s kind of what I mean, I suspect this is Toontracks way of avoiding the same kind of p.r. nightmare that the earlier upgrade transitions created.
> Who knows may at some point they might decide to have an upgrade sale ,they have to know there’s some serious 💰💰 available if they ever decided to do this.


My impression is that Toontrack is plenty comfortable being gently unfriendly. Between splitting products up into endless add-ons (EZMix needs a drum toolkit? Isn't it supposed to BE one?), and those upgrade discount shenanigans, and not offering discounts on EZX packs if you've already paid for the midi grooves within them, and releasing new features into the budget product that aren't available in the one labeled "Superior". None of this is totally egregious, but it does begin to paint a picture

Anyway, I say this as a fan of the products, and they're not nearly the worst in this respect.


----------



## propianist (May 3, 2022)

spicemix said:


> They both work more or less the same, the Logic XY-pad is a UI thing that EZD uses a few knobs to represent instead. The loops they have in the brain of this have _all_ the notes at once (upper right corner in Logic, knobs dimed in EZD) and the lower settings take notes away from those patterns as the pad or knobs are eased off.
> 
> So yes, the whole thing is based on preprogrammed loop libraries, in both cases. Otherwise it would just be random notes. Maybe you could have a GPT3-like generative model where a (authentic, not marketing) neural network can be trained from thousands of loops to generate new ones that sound human from scratch, but I truly doubt these companies are there yet, when this subtractive model is so easily done and constrained to things that make sense. In that case I doubt they add new notes to added 3rd party MIDI...the sound packs just have additional max'ed out loops to subtract from.
> 
> But I don't actually know the details of how either system was built. This is just what makes sense from what I'm seeing.


No, I can confirm it actually can add new notes to 3rd party MIDI.
Even EZD2 can already do that.
I have numerous 3rd party MIDI drum patterns from Groove Monkee, and if you tick their folder when you add them User Library, then EZD2 will include them in browser and in search results with the Tap2Find feature.
If you load the 3rd party MIDI pattern into song timeline and double-click it to open the "Edit Play Style" you can then dial up or down the number of hits for every highlighted instrument that is currently playing the MIDI loop (which means EZD2 starts spontaneously adding new notes that didn't exist before) and you can also highlight any other greyed-out instruments like a tom or cymbal that are not playing in the original MIDI loop, and dial up their activity so they starts playing notes too, generated from scratch, and hopefully stylistically appropriate to the current loop.
Although, having tried this a few times, I'd say the results are a bit musically unimpressive sometimes and it doesn't choose notes where I myself would have chosen them, so I much prefer playing my own parts than leaving all this business to A.I. or algorithms, but nevertheless it can do some of that magic stuff!


----------



## propianist (May 3, 2022)

Mornats said:


> Whilst EZX's are being mentioned, did you know that some of the drums in their Kicks and Snares EZX were recorded in Air Studios? I don't think they said which room but I have a hazy memory of seeing a photo of a drum booth in a hall that may have been Air.
> 
> Edit: This is the blurb from their website about Air: "Undoubtedly one of the world’s most classic studios. The impeccable acoustics in this hall-like room are spot on for drums. For this session, the drums were screened off for even more variation."





Kevin63101 said:


> They used 8 studios for "kick and snares" EZX expansion. Not sure if theres a way to tell which ones are Air London.
> 
> The Eddie Krammer Legacy of Rock SDX was also recorded in Air and one of my favorites.


I have Kicks & Snares EZX, and the factory presets are all grouped by the name of the eight famous studios involved, including Air Studios, London. There are specifically 16 preset "kits" from Air, and a choice of 18 kick samples and 21 snare samples from Air.
Though the rest of the drumkit remains basically the same otherwise for all presets, offering globally just one token set of 3 toms, 1 ride, 2 crash cymbals, and hi-hat with 4 variations.
All the information about each instrument and which studio can be seen on the product webpage...








Kicks & Snares EZX


A massive collection of drums that zooms in on the two centerpieces in any mix: kicks and snares.




www.toontrack.com





or in the info about sound library description PDF manual that comes with the software....


----------



## banes (May 3, 2022)

Hi,

How do you choose the destination folder for EZDrummer 3 Library? I want to install the lib in a specific SSD (I'm on windows) and the installer doesn't ask where to copy the files.


----------



## Monkberry (May 3, 2022)

banes said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you choose the destination folder for EZDrummer 3 Library? I want to install the lib in a specific SSD (I'm on windows) and the installer doesn't ask where to copy the files.


I was looking for that also but did not see the option so I just let it rip. I'm pretty sure you can change the sample location afterwards and point the engine to it. I haven't tried yet as I was busy auditioning the EZD3 kits and options. Pretty good update and Superior 3 was also updated today, now VST3.


----------



## banes (May 3, 2022)

I know that but I have not enough space left on my main SSD so I'm afraid the install will fail at some point.


----------



## banes (May 3, 2022)

I tried to install it and the installer was smart enough to copy the files where EZD2 Lib was so I works as expected. I think however that It would be better to ask the user first


----------



## Stillneon (May 3, 2022)

Does anyone know if they're rolling out access to the download? I have it registered to my account but greyed out and no downloads available.

EDIT: reloading the Product Manager did the trick


----------



## Tim_Wells (May 3, 2022)

Missed the pre-order offer. Thought I literally had until May 3rd (today). Oh well, I was on the fence. Now I don't have to worry about it. 

Sometimes they do a sale where they include an EZX or two in the upgrade price. So it'll probably work out.


----------



## pianistje (May 3, 2022)

Wow, have it up and running and so far i really like it. Mostly used the EZ drummer 2 modern/original mix, but this sound bigger, fuller more pristine. Really dig the Bright Room/ console drive. Only run my EZ2 midi songs and briefly tried some kits and settings in EZ3.


----------



## Futchibon (May 3, 2022)

Yeah, it's great, even with SD3 it's great value to have extra kits, and the addition of splashes and chinas is a huge plus


----------



## StillLife (May 4, 2022)

First impressions are very good. Very responsive software, everything snappy in very nice gui. It opens within a second on my pc. Great sounds, lots of possibillities. Thusfar, the only slight disappointment for me is that I had not realized it is only vst3. That means I cannot open it inside Maschine, bummer. Here's hoping NI will add full vst3-support to Maschine shortly.


----------



## d4vec4rter (May 4, 2022)

banes said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you choose the destination folder for EZDrummer 3 Library? I want to install the lib in a specific SSD (I'm on windows) and the installer doesn't ask where to copy the files.


EZDrummer will install into a default location first. Once that is done, open up the standalone version, select Settings in the Options menu and it has an item that shows where the MIDI and Sound libraries are located. you can open that location up directly in Windows Explorer. Close the standalone down then move the EZDrummer folder to anywhere you want. When you open the standalone up again, it will ask you to browse to the new location.


----------



## StillLife (May 4, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> EZDrummer will install into a default location first. Once that is done, open up the standalone version, select Settings in the Options menu and it has an item that shows where the MIDI and Sound libraries are located. you can open that location up directly in Windows Explorer. Close the standalone down then move the EZDrummer folder to anywhere you want. When you open the standalone up again, it will ask you to browse to the new location.


Good info! Thanks!


----------



## odod (May 4, 2022)

Just finished playing around with this amazing instrument, too bad the bandmate could not add more midi .. and I have no idea whether it can produces fill in between the bars


----------



## StillLife (May 4, 2022)

odod said:


> Just finished playing around with this amazing instrument, too bad the bandmate could not add more midi .. and I have no idea whether it can produces fill in between the bars


I reckon bandmate will be good for getting a basic feel, which you can easily adjust later (by adding fills etc).


----------



## odod (May 4, 2022)

StillLife said:


> I reckon bandmate will be good for getting a basic feel, which you can easily adjust later (by adding fills etc).


indeed, and btw i love the fact that we can use our own sample .. that's amazing


----------



## StillLife (May 4, 2022)

I truly wonder which ezx's would really add to the versatile 3 rooms that come with ezd3. I thought the singer songwriter ezx sounded really good in the demo's, but would it be better than the main room from ezd3, with one of the singer songwriter presets?


----------



## sumskilz (May 4, 2022)

StillLife said:


> I thought the singer songwriter ezx sounded really good in the demo's, but would it be better than the main room from ezd3, with one of the singer songwriter presets?


The two sound pretty different. The EZdrummer 3 main kits sound more polished and modern mainstream. The Singer-Songwriter EZX sounds more like a vintage inspired (not actually vintage) project studio sound. It's polish vs character, although not entirely to the exclusion of the other in each case.


----------



## RipDawG (May 4, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Coming May 3rd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi Jneebez, I'm new here and I'm thinking about buying the Drummer 3 superior, are you using SD3 now? if so does it come with pre selected drum beats that you can edit? I'm looking for reggae , blues and rock.


----------



## RipDawG (May 4, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Been using EZDrummer the original for years and never upgraded. Loved it so much but it is sounding a bit dated. Looking forward to EZ3.


hi Jose, I'm new here and new to the digital drum plug ins. I can't seem to contact anyone at Toontrack for any answers. is the EZDrummer and the Drummer 3 superior the same? and does either one come with preselected drum beat(reggae, blues, rock) that you can edit? thanks for any help, and if you have any advice I would appreciate.


----------



## zvenx (May 4, 2022)

No. EZ drummer and Superior Drummer are not the same... Superior Drummer tends to be the much bigger brother and until EZ drummer 3 was released a few days ago, I think Superior Drummer had most, if not all of the features of EZ drummer 2, then some.

They both come with lots of midi grooves, yes in blues, rock and reggae (well I know EZ drummer 3 has some 'reggae' grooves, I don't remember if SD3 had some as well, will have to check on that. (edit: Actually SD3 itself doesn't seem to come with a very wide cross section of genres as I thought, I just have lots of midi grooves from elsewhere, but EZ3 seems to have a nice cross section of midi drum grooves.)

EZ drummer 3 sounds nice, that said, I still think the sound of SD3 Core and a few of the later SDX's are in a different league soundwise.


Bottom of this page lists the midi grooves that come with SD3.








Superior Drummer 3


The complete drum production studio.




www.toontrack.com




rsp


----------



## Denkii (May 4, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> First glimpse of pre beta Superior Drummer 5! (yea apparently they skipped 4)



I see i have a secret admirer.


----------



## Mornats (May 4, 2022)

RipDawG said:


> hi Jose, I'm new here and new to the digital drum plug ins. I can't seem to contact anyone at Toontrack for any answers. is the EZDrummer and the Drummer 3 superior the same? and does either one come with preselected drum beat(reggae, blues, rock) that you can edit? thanks for any help, and if you have any advice I would appreciate.


I can answer. EZDrummer and Superior Drummer are different software. EZDrummer is aimed at more instant, easy results whilst Superior is about total control and flexibility. At least that's how I see it when I've seen them both. I only own EZDrummer.

EZDrummer 3 comes with around 2500 midi beats covering a lot of genres (see screenshots of EZDrummer 2 below). You get more midi included with the add-on packs (EZXs) which are additional drumkits focused on a particular genre. You can browse the collection over on their website but it's fairly large now. You can also buy midi packs with just midi files in them. Finally, you can buy third party midi packs that work just fine with EZDrummer. You can see my collection in the left column in the screenshot.

All midi, including third-party midi like the GrooveMonkee ones I have can be tweaked using the tools in EZD3 - (e.g. edit play style, grid editor). You can also add it to EZD's database so it will scan it when trying to find a grove using any of the groove finding features too.

Screenshots: these three show all the genres included in the EZD3 core selection.














Each of the genre folders can have 1 or more "songs" in. These are themes created for a certain BPM although you can use your own BPM.


----------



## d4vec4rter (May 4, 2022)

RipDawG said:


> hi Jose, I'm new here and new to the digital drum plug ins. I can't seem to contact anyone at Toontrack for any answers. is the EZDrummer and the Drummer 3 superior the same? and does either one come with preselected drum beat(reggae, blues, rock) that you can edit? thanks for any help, and if you have any advice I would appreciate.


I own and have used (quite extensively) both Superior Drummer and EZDrummer 2. As others have said, EZDrummer is great for quick and easy results. If you wish to play the role of pro audio engineer and have total control of virtual fully mic'ed up kits then Superior Drummer is the way to go. 

In my experience both products never really hit the nail squarely on the head with any of their default kits and setups. Although generally, the sounds are top notch, I found EZDrummer 2 to be lacking a little in tweakability whereas Superior Drummer seemed to need a lot tweaking to get a sound I was satisfied with. With EZDrummer 3 however, the sound of the kits are superb straight out of the box so to speak and the new features seem to take the best out of both worlds and provide me with a solution I'm sure I'll actually prefer to use on many of my projects more-so than Superior Drummer.


----------



## StillLife (May 4, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> I own and have used (quite extensively) both Superior Drummer and EZDrummer 2. As others have said, EZDrummer is great for quick and easy results. If you wish to play the role of pro audio engineer and have total control of virtual fully mic'ed up kits then Superior Drummer is the way to go.
> 
> In my experience both products never really hit the nail squarely on the head with any of their default kits and setups. Although generally, the sounds are top notch, I found EZDrummer 2 to be lacking a little in tweakability whereas Superior Drummer seemed to need a lot tweaking to get a sound I was satisfied with. With EZDrummer 3 however, the sound of the kits are superb straight out of the box so to speak and the new features seem to take the best out of both worlds and provide me with a solution I'm sure I'll actually prefer to use on many of my projects more-so than Superior Drummer.


Yes, the quality of the default kits in ezd3 is very high, and instantly useable, more so than those in sd3, in my opinion.


----------



## Flyo (May 4, 2022)

Something to keep in mind if you care is that Superior Drummer 3 has 44khz 24bit resolution samples and EZ2 to my knowledge has 44khz 16bit compression. Now, I don’t know the audio res in this new upgraded EZ…


----------



## Mistro (May 4, 2022)

My first ToonTrack plugin was EZbass. Then last last year I bought EZDrummer2 on a sale. The one thing I immediately missed was the Groove Editor and so far I been doing the workaround by dragging the midi to DAW sequencer. The Groove Editor alone puts ED3 on the top of the list for my next plugin purchase.


----------



## Kevin63101 (May 4, 2022)

Found another new feature in EZD3 that isn't in SD3.

Under EZD3 "Tap2Find", there's an option to manually type on a grid a part as a search filter. You can choose / add which drums, cymbals, percussion for search grid ... up to 2 measures in 1/32 notes. Very similar to programing beats in FLStudio, except this is for your search criteria.

You can play search pattern to hear before searching libraries, then add other filtering search criteria to locate midi.

Pretty cool tool, especially with having more drum midi to search thru than Mornats' screenshot had. 🤭


----------



## Vita (May 4, 2022)

Ok, this is killing me. I bought the Hansa SDX in November and it’s by far my favorite SDX except for the fact that they severely limited these sets by only having two or three toms and only two crashes per set. 
The Toontrack site shows EZ3 featuring these Hansa sets with gobs of cymbals and toms. Are these just the same samples, just de-tuned to make for more toms and cymbals? Are these actually new samples that they held back when they released Hansa SDX?
Is there any way for SD3 owners of Hansa to get their grubby hands on the rest of the toms and cymbals without buying the whole EZ3? Seems like there should at least be a crossgrade?


----------



## sumskilz (May 4, 2022)

Vita said:


> Ok, this is killing me. I bought the Hansa SDX in November and it’s by far my favorite SDX except for the fact that they severely limited these sets by only having two or three toms and only two crashes per set.
> The Toontrack site shows EZ3 featuring these Hansa sets with gobs of cymbals and toms. Are these just the same samples, just de-tuned to make for more toms and cymbals? Are these actually new samples that they held back when they released Hansa SDX?
> Is there any way for SD3 owners of Hansa to get their grubby hands on the rest of the toms and cymbals without buying the whole EZ3? Seems like there should at least be a crossgrade?


They aren’t the same samples. They’re all new recordings. Although, they did reuse a handful of the same kit pieces. Keep in mind that the EZdrummer kits aren’t as deeply sampled as the SDX kits, which is something I can hear as a drummer and an audio engineer, but probably most won’t, especially in the context of a mix.

Based on Toontrack's past behavior, it's very unlikely that you'll be able to buy them separate from EZdrummer 3 until EZdrummer 4 is released.


----------



## Mornats (May 5, 2022)

The live walkthrough confirmed that these are new samples that they went back and recorded.


----------



## richiebee (May 5, 2022)

StillLife said:


> I reckon bandmate will be good for getting a basic feel, which you can easily adjust later (by adding fills etc).


Indeed it is. I've been trying this out. I only scratched the surface of EZ2, and I'm determined to get more out of EZ3, so I figured this was something that could be useful. It seems to work really well and so far I haven't had a single case where it picked something inappropriate for what I fed it.

I'm not keen on some of the kit sounds (in particularly ringy snares), but there are a couple of really usable kits there for me, and I think they represented a wide variety of genres in what they have given. Early days, but I'm pretty impressed with the upgrade.


----------



## StillLife (May 6, 2022)

Been using it for two days, and it has been a dream. It also has made me use ez bass again, which I did not use as much as I thought I would, but undeservedly so. Dream team.
I guess the black hole of ezx’s, ezb’s and Toontrack midi packs is where I am heading next.


----------



## richiebee (May 6, 2022)

I hope they tackle EZkeys next. Such a great concept, and mostly well executed, but light on features compared to the others, and the non-resizable interface is horrible.

My only issue with the MIDI sets is the lack of consistency between the different instruments (eg, the British Invasion bass set doesn't match, songwise, the British Invasion keys set), and the relatively light amount of actual performance material you get from each one.


----------



## Hendrixon (May 7, 2022)

StillLife said:


> I truly wonder which ezx's would really add to the versatile 3 rooms that come with ezd3. I thought the singer songwriter ezx sounded really good in the demo's, but would it be better than the main room from ezd3, with one of the singer songwriter presets?


An EZX I can easily recommend is Made Of Metal.
Disregard the "metal" in the name, its simply good drum sets recorded in a top studio by a top engineer  
Remove the processing plugins and you have raw drum samples to shape as you please.
I wish there was an SDX from these sessions but there isn't.
Btw its one of the biggest ezx's in size (if not the biggest?) which says something.

The major thing I love about it is the cymbals, Toontrack has this habit of recording the cymbals top velocities with, I don't know, a hammer?!
Many sdx's suffer from this, and then many ezx's as most are derived from sdx sessions.
If you program drums its not really an issue as you set the velocity with a mouse, but as a Vdrums user its an issue, at least for my ears.

The thing is that Vdrum cymbals have a limited physical dynamic range, way more limited compared to real brass cymbals. so if you setup your V cymbals to be responsive to soft stick hits, they are too sensitive and you trigger 127 much faster with medium heavy hits. If you set them up to not trigger 127 unless you smack them hard, you lose the soft sensitivity, at least I do.

A work around is to limit the midi to say 120 (whatever the highest velocity that doesn't sound like Conan The Barbarian was the session drummer). problem is, depending on the samples, some libraries simply don't have enough range left.

Made Of Metal doesn't have this issue, the cymbals sound sweet even at 127, so you can enjoy the full dynamic range of the recorded samples. I think this whole session is a gem.


----------



## StillLife (May 7, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> An EZX I can easily recommend is Made Of Metal.
> Disregard the "metal" in the name, its simply good drum sets recorded in a top studio by a top engineer
> Remove the processing plugins and you have raw drum samples to shape as you please.
> I wish there was an SDX from these sessions but there isn't.
> ...


Thanks, very informative. So my assumption that newer ezx's are of better quality is false?


----------



## StillLife (May 7, 2022)

By the way, the manual is a good read, and it revealed to me that ez drummer 3 contains a time signature track and a tempo track, meaning you can change tempo and time signature within a song, something I think SD3 is not capable of? Have not tried it out yet, curious how it works in the daw, but I have high hopes of the implementation, since it is Toontrack.


----------



## propianist (May 8, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> An EZX I can easily recommend is Made Of Metal.
> 
> ... it's one of the biggest ezx's in size (if not the biggest?) which says something.


The System Requirements info says that _Made Of Metal EZX_ is only 2.2 GB in size.
That is roughly average in size for an EZX. Some newer EZX are almost triple that size.
Despite this, all EXZ expansions cost exactly the same.
Listed out in order of advertised GB size...

6 GB = Gospel EZX
6 GB = In The Pocket EZX
6 GB = Singer Songwriter EZX
6 GB = UK Pop EZX

5 GB = Duality 1 EZX
5 GB = Duality 2 EZX
5 GB = Into The Dark EZX

4.7 GB = Kicks & Snares EZX

4.5 GB = Classic Rock EZX

4 GB = Big Rock Drums EZX
4 GB = Post Rock EZX
4 GB = Progressive EZX
4 GB = Southern Soul EZX

3.7 GB = Modern Metal EZX

3 GB = Alt Rock EZX
3 GB = Big Band EZX
3 GB = Custom Shop EZX
3 GB = Dark Matter EZX
3 GB = Drums Of Destruction EZX
3 GB = Latin Cuban Drums EZX
3 GB = Latin Cuban Percussion EZX
3 GB = Pop Punk EZX

2.3 GB = Death Metal EZX

2.2 GB = Made Of Metal EZX

2 GB = Hard Rock EZX
2 GB = Hip Hop! EZX
2 GB = Indie Folk EZX
2 GB = Metal! EZX
2 GB = Rock! EZX
2 GB = Seventies Rock EZX
2 GB = The Classic EZX
2 GB = Traditional Country EZX

1.6 GB = Electronic Edge EZX

1.2 GB = Americana EZX
1.2 GB = Claustrophobic EZX
1.2 GB = Funk Masters EZX
1.2 GB = Nashville EZX
1.2 GB = Pop / Rock EZX
1.2 GB = Reggae EZX
1.2 GB = Rock Solid EZX
1.2 GB = Twisted Kit EZX

1 GB = Action! EZX
1 GB = Dance EZX
1 GB = Dream Pop EZX
1 GB = Drumkit From Hell EZX
1 GB = Electronic EZX
1 GB = Jazz EZX
1 GB = Latin Percussion EZX
1 GB = Metal Machine EZX
1 GB = Pop! EZX
1 GB = The Blues EZX
1 GB = Vintage Rock EZX

0.8 GB = MetalHeads EZX

0.2 GB = Number One Hits EZX


----------



## zvenx (May 8, 2022)

Yeah i am definitely in the camp that the newer EZX's (and SDX's) are significantly higher in quality.
rsp


----------



## robgb (May 8, 2022)

I'm perfectly happy with EZDrummer 2. Is there really a reason to upgrade?


----------



## MusicStudent (May 8, 2022)

robgb said:


> I'm perfectly happy with EZDrummer 2. Is there really a reason to upgrade?


For the past 5 years EZDrummer 2 has been the best to be had. Now it is the second best to be had. That was the reason I upgraded.


----------



## Hendrixon (May 8, 2022)

propianist said:


> The System Requirements info says that _Made Of Metal EZX_ is only 2.2 GB in size.
> That is roughly average in size for an EZX. Some newer EZX are almost triple that size.
> Despite this, all EXZ expansions cost exactly the same.
> Listed out in order of advertised GB size...
> ...


Pfff newer EZX's grew up in size  
When MOM came out they were in the 1.2-2 gigs range but mostly less then 1.5
I'm using superior so didn't follow this progress.

Never the less this doesn't change the sound quality (in my view as a drummer) of MOM even compared to SDX's I own.


----------



## richiebee (May 9, 2022)

robgb said:


> I'm perfectly happy with EZDrummer 2. Is there really a reason to upgrade?


That probably depends on your work flow. If you don't use the built in patterns as a starting point, or if you do, but don't ever tweak them, then I'd say probably not. For me, there's lots in that upgrade and even though it was a bit of an impulse buy, which I don't normally do (hey, I went from Cubase 6.5 to Cubase 11, missing everything in between), I'm very happy with it. I feel like its getting a little bit more like hiring a drummer. Groove humanizing, and bandmate (which so far has really impressed me), and the grid editor, are just a couple of the things that I think will be big time savers for me. Sure, these are mostly things I can do in the DAW, but I think if you get them at the point of picking the initial pattern, it makes changing your mind a little easier. Maybe that's a bad thing.


----------



## Mornats (May 9, 2022)

I felt it was worth the upgrade price for the extra kits and midi alone. I'm finding a lot of value in the areas richiebee has mentioned too - finding and tweaking midi.


----------



## RipDawG (May 16, 2022)

zvenx said:


> No. EZ drummer and Superior Drummer are not the same... Superior Drummer tends to be the much bigger brother and until EZ drummer 3 was released a few days ago, I think Superior Drummer had most, if not all of the features of EZ drummer 2, then some.
> 
> They both come with lots of midi grooves, yes in blues, rock and reggae (well I know EZ drummer 3 has some 'reggae' grooves, I don't remember if SD3 had some as well, will have to check on that. (edit: Actually SD3 itself doesn't seem to come with a very wide cross section of genres as I thought, I just have lots of midi grooves from elsewhere, but EZ3 seems to have a nice cross section of midi drum grooves.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts on this subject, in the process of looking for a good drum sampler with many grooves. so you think the EZ Drummer would be a better plugin for what I'm looking for? thanks again, sorry for delay


----------



## EanS (May 16, 2022)

RipDawG said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on this subject, in the process of looking for a good drum sampler with many grooves. so you think the EZ Drummer would be a better plugin for what I'm looking for? thanks again, sorry for delay


EzDrummer 3 mostly for the composition aspect and ready mixed kits vs Superior Drummer 3 which is all Ezdrummer 3 does + total control on the sound of your Kits since they are raw (no fx/no procressing) sounds, but you can also use presets.

I use BFD3 for the raw sounds. Kits sound really great but out of the box, but I got EZD3 for the AI and composing aspects.

Many were using BFD3 for the sound but also for the groove editor. Them SD3 arrived with Groove editor, BFD3 got stuck and was sold and several went to SD3 and now stay there.

So, get EZD3 and squeeze all you can first, then see if you really get more demanding and want to get raw kits and design your own kit/sound.


----------



## grob (May 30, 2022)

Looks like Bandmate does not support automatically modifying third party MIDI. When using a MIDI file from a Groove Monkee library, it doesn't produce an option with adjusted kick drum timings. It only does this for Toontrack MIDI. That's disappointing if so. Anyone have this working with third party MIDI?


----------



## dyross (May 30, 2022)

Loving EZD3, but wondering if anyone has any tricks for reducing RAM. I’m seeing between 2 and 3 GB for a default bright room kit.

EDIT: I'm now seeing, quite obviously, that you can deactivate unused instruments in the kit, and that has a big effect on RAM usage.


----------



## richiebee (May 31, 2022)

grob said:


> Looks like Bandmate does not support automatically modifying third party MIDI. When using a MIDI file from a Groove Monkee library, it doesn't produce an option with adjusted kick drum timings. It only does this for Toontrack MIDI. That's disappointing if so. Anyone have this working with third party MIDI?


Wouldn't it have to understand genre from patterns to do that? Sounds like a case for AI (or universal meta-tagging conventions). I can understand why, at this point, it's not available in a product like EZD, but I bet it's coming. If it's simply a tick value regardless of genre that you're looking for, maybe your DAW can take care of it for you. I know Cubase would have no trouble with it and you can set up presets for it. I assume other DAW's are as capable.


----------



## SkyPirate (Jun 2, 2022)

richiebee said:


> I'm not keen on some of the kit sounds (in particularly ringy snares), but there are a couple of really usable kits there for me, and I think they represented a wide variety of genres in what they have given. Early days, but I'm pretty impressed with the upgrade.


I noticed some specific ringy snares too. Mostly in the Bright Room and the ringing isn't harmonically flattering. Is the ringing mostly in the various OH and ambient mics? When I mute those channels, the ringing doesn't seem as pronounced.


----------



## dyross (Jul 10, 2022)

Question for anyone who has SD3 and EZD3 / EZXs:

Are the mixer presets in EZD3 implemented using SD3 behind the scenes (but just not exposed)? Put differently, when you load an EZX (or EZD3 core library) in SD3, do you get more control over the mixing than you do in EZD3, or do you have the same controls?

For example, in this preset in Big Stage EZX,






there's a knob for "Master Bus Comp" which controls something behind the scenes and isn't exposed as a channel that you can route separately. If you import this into SD3, is there a master bus channel now exposed with a compressor on it? Or will it look the same as in EZD3?

And, presumably, there's more than just this one single effect in this mix, right? I'd assume there's EQ on at least some of the channels - would that be exposed in SD3, or baked in?

(Related question, if in EZD3 you do multi-channel routing rather than stereo routing, will the "Master Bus Comp" do anything?)

I love EZD3, but the opacity in the effects is starting to drive me a bit crazy.

(I know I can "just" use "Original Mix" and do all mixing in DAW, but since I'm in the process of learning how to mix drums, I figured I could learn from / tweak mixer presets rather than making it all up from scratch.)


----------



## EanS (Jul 10, 2022)

When you go SD3 you have the ability to do all tweaks from mics, tuning, etc... From a dry sound. Plus you have mix presets.

InEZ3 is already a baked sound, pre-mixed which is intended to need little to mix.

Look for some multi tracks (produce like a pro has some) around and download a recorded dry drum kit to mix. Load each dry kit in your daw and A/B with EZD3.

You'll see how lifeless the dry kit can sound, but when you have control on the OH and Room Mic that kit is mixed, all starts to make sense. We never listened irl a drum playing in a padded room. It is always the space and reflections too.

A dry kit to mix from scratch can be a little disappointing it sounds so weak in the beginning 🤣 and that's why EZD3 is there. Steven Slate, Get Good Drums. All pre mixed too.

So rather focus on the composition aspects of EZD3 and after you have further control of the essence, just like many producers do, you replace the kit with whatever sample / trigger you want and done. Don't get locked in the sound of EZD3, milk their AI ability to make grooves.

There are several drum sample Libraries for other players like Kontakt that have very well sampled kits too.

But tbh, you can write a whole song using EZD3, just add a couple of tweaks. And it can probably sound as good as you were spending 4.days mixing a dry kit. 🤣 Audience doesn't notice differences.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 12, 2022)

Seventies Rock ezx is on sale today. It’s from 2016, any who has it and can recommend it? Does it add to the kits that come with ezdrummer 3?


----------



## Quasar (Dec 12, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Seventies Rock ezx is on sale today. It’s from 2016, any who has it and can recommend it? Does it add to the kits that come with ezdrummer 3?


No help, but I saw this sale too and think I'll pass. My gut opinion is that Toontrack is in the business of selling expansion packs, so the importance and uniqueness of each will tend to be hyped and exaggerated...

...Besides the v2/v3 core stuff, I already have Nashville, Pop Rock, Post Rock, Claustrophobic, Indie Folk, Jazz & Hip-Hop.

This is likely much more than enough (especially considering I have some other decent drum stuff).The Hip-Hop EZX has been by far my favorite even though I am no hip-hop artist, because it offers more in the way of variety from the so-called "standard" drum kit instruments.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 12, 2022)

Quasar said:


> No help, but I saw this sale too and think I'll pass. My gut opinion is that Toontrack is in the business of selling expansion packs, so the importance and uniqueness of each will tend to be hyped and exaggerated...
> 
> ...Besides the v2/v3 core stuff, I already have Nashville, Pop Rock, Post Rock, Claustrophobic, Indie Folk, Jazz & Hip-Hop.
> 
> This is likely much more than enough (especially considering I have some other decent drum stuff).The Hip-Hop EZX has been by far my favorite even though I am no hip-hop artist, because it offers more in the way of variety from the so-called "standard" drum kit instruments.


Yeah, that has been my position too, but I really liked the demo’s and the sounds; think they will fit the project I am working on, so I caved.


----------



## carlc (Dec 12, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Seventies Rock ezx is on sale today. It’s from 2016, any who has it and can recommend it? Does it add to the kits that come with ezdrummer 3?


Thanks for sharing. I will likely pass on this one as well, but it looks like Toontrack is doing daily deals for the next few days. I'll plan to check their website periodically this week. 



> *Deals will be advertised on www.toontrack.com Monday through Friday (December 12-16, 2022) at approx. 14:00 CET. Each deal will be effective until 14:00 CET the day following announcement and is limited to one (1) copy/purchase per customer. Offers apply to individual titles only – no bundle options that advertised product(s) may be part of are included in this sale. All advertised savings in percentage refer to the regular Toontrack webshop list prices.


----------



## sean8877 (Dec 12, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Seventies Rock ezx is on sale today. It’s from 2016, any who has it and can recommend it? Does it add to the kits that come with ezdrummer 3?


I have it and I like it because it has some very dry sounding kits that are well recorded you can effect how you want. I end up using it quite a bit so would recommend if you like a dry 70's sound but that's just IMHO.


----------

